# Flat Footed Guy Needs Boot Suggestions...



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Where specifically is the foot pain? 

I too am flat footed (all my shoes at home have arch supports in them), but I wouldnt buy those boot because a friend suggested them, only buy them if they fit correctly. Seems if you've ridden them more than a few times they shouldve molded to you feet by now, but getting them heat molded too is an option. We all have different *shaped* feet, irregardless if you're flat footed or not, so proper fit should take care of the foot pain. You might try superfeet foot beds too.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm flatfooted also and love my Vans Cirro boots. But I have kind of a wide foot also....

I would recommend trying out the following brands. And don't forget, you can't pick a boot, the boot picks you. I know it sounds stupid, but it's true.

Vans
Nike
New Balance
32 
Ride

Some people like DC boots if they have a narrow foot and Salomons also.... Supposedly Rome also makes a good boot but I don't know personally.

In the end you have to try on a bunch of boots and see what feels best. Nobody can tell you exactly what boot to get.

Oh and spare no expense on boots. They're the most important item in your arsenal. That doesn't mean you HAVE to spend $400 on boots though.


----------



## KrazyWhiteRich (Dec 21, 2009)

BurtonX8 - my foot pain is across the bottom of my feet and also a small spot of the outside of my feet.

Thanks for the info from both of you!


----------



## boymonkey (Nov 29, 2009)

I too have flat feet. When I say flat feet I mean there is no arch whatsoever on my foot. If I make an imprint of my feet on the ground when my foot is wet you see the whole foot. If my shoes or boots have a high arch support, it causes more pain in my feet than one that is fairly flat. Therefore most of my shoes and my snowboard boots have a fairly flat footbed (minimal arch support). The boots that I use and find extremely comfy and can ride all day in are my Northwave legends. However like with all my snowboard boots I toss out the supplied footbed and change it with a comfy gell one that I like. 
My last pair of boots were a burton something.. cant remember the model but I found those extremely uncomfortable. I had foot aches and pains from the arch support that I would only be able to ride about half the day before my feet hurt. When I say my feet hurt I mean I cant bend my toes because since I pretty much have no arch on my foot it felt like my toes were stretching the base of my foot which were really tight. With the boots I have now I can ride all day with them and have no foot pains. 
By as everyone before me has said, go to a store and try every pair of boots you can to find one that fits your foot best. Northwaves work for me, you might find that you have lots of heel lift in them. Take your time and find the right one for you.


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

I also recommend trying superfeet. the shops around here let you try them on in your boot and you can also check if there is a superfeet center around you and they'd give you a lot of assistance.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah superfeet insoles sound like a good test at this point, they are a little pricey but could help alot.

Edit: is that you stunting on the beach?


----------



## KrazyWhiteRich (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks for the suggestions guys.

and BurtonX8, yes sir that is me. we were filming a session on the beach in daytona florida during bike week last year. we shot the session with a HD video camera at sun rise. we wrapped some some pretty tight shots. the whole clip is on our high def video if you would like to see it.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

Got flat feet too. I have some burton ruler boots. Early last year I swapped out the insole in the boot liner with some superfeet insoles. Then I got some real orthodics for my shoes. I swapped the superfeet with the custom made orthodics and now its pretty comfy in there. I can ride 3 days in a row with no pain in my feet.

Custom made ones are expensive so when you get fitted for a pair I suggest you buy two.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

> Got flat feet too. I have some burton ruler boots. Early last year I swapped out the insole in the boot liner with some superfeet insoles. Then I got some real orthodics for my shoes. I swapped the superfeet with the custom made orthodics and now its pretty comfy in there. I can ride 3 days in a row with no pain in my feet.
> 
> Custom made ones are expensive so when you get fitted for a pair I suggest you buy two.


Running the same boots here, good idea suggesting the custom insoles for him.



> and BurtonX8, yes sir that is me. we were filming a session on the beach in daytona florida during bike week last year. we shot the session with a HD video camera at sun rise. we wrapped some some pretty tight shots. the whole clip is on our high def video if you would like to see it.


Awesome, I just started riding last spring, looking at a bigger bike next spring. Gixxer or CBR 6 I hope. I'm lucky enough to live near Akron and shared the roads years ago (in a car) watching the Starboyz (FTP) ride.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i grabbed some K2 T1s and i've got super flat feet and they're doing well for me so far


----------



## KrazyWhiteRich (Dec 21, 2009)

BurtonX8 said:


> Awesome, I just started riding last spring, looking at a bigger bike next spring. Gixxer or CBR 6 I hope. I'm lucky enough to live near Akron and shared the roads years ago (in a car) watching the Starboyz (FTP) ride.


Haha the good ole' Starboyzzzzzzz, I did a few shows with Scott and Kevin over the years. Good times, good times.


----------



## zaskar23 (Oct 4, 2009)

I too have flat feet and wear orthotics when I wear my tennis shoes, has anyone ever used these in snowboard boots and what kind of success did you have?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I've got Flintstone feet as well, my last pair of boots were K2 and hurt like hell, I'm using several-year-old 32 Prions right now and they work great for my flat feet and big calfs. Not sure how the new prions would work out though.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

zaskar23 said:


> I too have flat feet and wear orthotics when I wear my tennis shoes, has anyone ever used these in snowboard boots and what kind of success did you have?


I put my custom made orthodics in my snowboard boots and they are comfortable as hell. As soon as I had my orthodics in there my riding improved a lot. It has improved my discomfort and heel lift I was experiencing.

I have 2 pairs of orthodics and in the winter I dedicate one to my snowboard boots because its a bitch putting them in and taking them out of the boot.

I tried superfeet before but they made the boot too tight for me. You might want to try those if you don't have an extra pair of custom orthodics.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I didn't read the other posts, but the answer is insoles. Find the right ones for your feet, whether off the shelf or custom orthotics.


----------

